# 注目されている



## wingman1985

韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている。

Is されている a combination of causative and passive form?


----------



## wingman1985

Here is what I find:
現在発行されている銀行券・貨幣 ：日本銀行 Bank of Japan
*現在発行されている銀行券・貨幣*

and its English version is ：
*Bank of Japan Notes and Coins Currently Issued*


----------



## DaylightDelight

Not causative.  Just the passive form of a transitive verb 注目する = pay attention, note.
The same goes with your second example.  It's the passive form of a transitive verb 発行する = issue.
Note that the English version is using "issue" as an intransitive verb.


----------



## wingman1985

DaylightDelight said:


> Not causative.  Just the passive form of a transitive verb 注目する = pay attention, note.
> The same goes with your second example.  It's the passive form of a transitive verb 発行する = issue.
> Note that the English version is using "issue" as an intransitive verb.


Why is *いる* added here? This page (Conjugation of Japanese verb SASERU) says that 
sasete iru is saseru's  Present Progressive form. I am thinking passive form does not require the addition of *いる. *


----------



## DaylightDelight

Right. That いる is the present progressive.
"... 'blank seven hours' is being payed close attention."
"... bank notes currently being issued."


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている。


Don't you think that she's 'woman in the news', as of 2016/11/28? So 注目されている, the progressive form, would be better.



wingman1985 said:


> 現在発行されている銀行券・貨幣


This doesn't especially say about the situation in which 銀行券 and 貨幣 are being printed or produced by machine now (but this meaning is a lot likely to be included).  「現在」 sometimes/often gets されている.


----------



## ktdd

wingman1985 said:


> I am thinking passive form does not require the addition of *いる. *


What made you think so? How would you say "You are being watched" then?


----------



## 810senior

wingman1985 said:


> Why is *いる* added here? This page (Conjugation of Japanese verb SASERU) says that
> sasete iru is saseru's  Present Progressive form. I am thinking passive form does not require the addition of *いる. *


You then need to look for what it takes to make a passive progressive form, sarete*iru*(rarete*iru*).


----------



## wingman1985

810senior said:


> You then need to look for what it takes to make a passive progressive form, sarete*iru*(rarete*iru*).


te+imasu means progressive form, so sareru is changed to sare*teimasu *or sare*teiru*.


----------



## discernment tan

注目する＝watch or pay attention to 
注目される＝be watched 
注目されている＝be being watched
So, Korean President 朴槿恵’ｓ "seven hour blank" is being watched [paid attention to] again.

韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている。


----------



## Flaminius

Mod note: the discussion about 空白の7時間 metaphors in this sentence is now a separate thread.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

wingman1985 said:


> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている。
> Is されている a combination of causative and passive form?





wingman1985 said:


> Why is *いる* added here? This page (Conjugation of Japanese verb SASERU) says that
> sasete iru is saseru's  Present Progressive form. I am thinking passive form does not require the addition of *いる. *



韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目されている。*
_The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" causes attention again._

韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目される。*　This is a simple passive form.

韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目されている。*
It is a passive form and so called "the present progressive form" in the English grammar, like:
_The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" is causing attention again._
(However, the tense is different between Japanese and English grammars.)

The difference between 注目される and 注目されている is explained as follows:

韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目される*。
In this sentence, the tense is either/both "*at present*" or/and "*in the future*" in the Japanese grammar. There is no "future indicating" adverbs or something in Japanese.
_The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" (*is going to*)* cause*(s) attention again._

韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目*されている*。
In this sentence, the tense is "*now*", "*at present*," not "*in the future*."
_The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" causes attention again (now)._


----------



## wingman1985

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目されている。*
> _The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" causes attention again._
> 
> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目される。*　This is a simple passive form.
> 
> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目されている。*
> It is a passive form and so called "the present progressive form" in the English grammar, like:
> _The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" is causing attention again._
> (However, the tense is different between Japanese and English grammars.)
> 
> The difference between 注目される and 注目されている is explained as follows:
> 
> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目される*。
> In this sentence, the tense is either/both "*at present*" or/and "*in the future*" in the Japanese grammar. There is no "future indicating" adverbs or something in Japanese.
> _The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" (*is going to*)* cause*(s) attention again._
> 
> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目*されている*。
> In this sentence, the tense is "*now*", "*at present*," not "*in the future*."
> _The Korean president's "the seven-hour mystery" causes attention again (now)._


Thanks. I will be careful with the use of these two espressions.


----------

